# Which form for spousal visa with work endorsement



## RachaelM (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi there, I wonder if you can help...

I am British with a South African husband. I have an offer of employment in SA and we are planning on moving over there soon.

I don't have time to apply for permanent residency before we leave so will apply for temporary residency now and then apply for PR when we are in SA.

I know I need a spousal visa with endorsement and I will apply for this at South Africa House in London. 

Can someone please tell me what exactly I am applying for in terms of the options on the form (DHA - 1738?) I think from reading other forums it is a visitors visa under section 11 (6), rather than a relative's visa. Is this right?

Also I can't find anything on the South African Embassy's website (or forms) that refers to endorsement. Should I just write that I am looking for an endorsement on the cover letter and include my contract of employment?

Finally, for this visa do I need to include my husband's bank statements or are spousal visas exempt from this?

Thanks so much for your help. It is all so confusing.
Rachael


----------



## emmelyn90 (May 18, 2016)

Hi Rachael

I am in the same situation you were in last year with exactly the same questions. Can I ask how you made your application in the end? Which documents were required? How long did the application process take? Was financial evidence from your husband required? 

I hope to hear from you. 

Kind Regards
Emmelyn


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

emmelyn90 said:


> Hi Rachael
> 
> I am in the same situation you were in last year with exactly the same questions. Can I ask how you made your application in the end? Which documents were required? How long did the application process take? Was financial evidence from your husband required?
> 
> ...


There simply is no standard list of documents. Yes, you can find lists all over the Internet that usually include the key documents and sometimes the right form, but for each specific case there are additions.


----------

